# Road to East Canyon Opening?



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Is the road that comes from slc to Little Dell to East Canyon open yet? If not does anybody know when? Hoping to get out there tomarrow but I would hate to drive thru odgen to get there.


----------



## BigD (Sep 25, 2007)

It is not open. I checked the UDOT website and it said they anticipate it to be open by the end of June. I also heard that there was a landslide across the road up there so it may be a while before it opens up.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigD (Sep 25, 2007)

Here is the link to the seasonal road closures in Utah with their status. 
http://www.utahcommuterlink.com/PDFCont ... osures.pdf

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

I fished little dell on friday june 3rd and the gate was still locked. You can always take that crappy, pot hole infested road from jeremy ranch.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

BULLOCK9 said:


> I fished little dell on friday june 3rd and the gate was still locked. You can always take that crappy, pot hole infested road from jeremy ranch.


And? How did you fare? Any brook trout?


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

Nope, no brookies just one decent cutt.


----------

